# Heaving when I eat, bulking ideas needed please guys



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Can some of you share your recipes for chicken / rice / sweet potato etc?

Recently I can't stomach my meals, and often heave when eating some.

To be fair, I have been eating plain grilled chicken with some nando sprinkle on, with plain rice and brocolli. Or the sweet potato just boiled and mashed.

Any help would be great, I am looking for around 40g pro and 50g carbs per meal.

Would cardio first thing in the Am help my appetite at all?

Thanks.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Liquid calories will be you ally my friend.

Whole milk, various oils (olive, walnut etc), nutella, Oats, weetabix, bananas, nutella, protein powder...

Can make a pretty calorie dense meal replacement shake from the above.

Even if you get some lush recipes, solid food will still be a chore to get down if your cals are really high.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best thing i have done lately is add cottage cheese to my chicken and potato meals, it is so incredibly easy to eat now, i used to gip every mouthful but now i smash it down, especially when the chicken is cooked in one of them oven spice bags with garlix spice. LOVELY!


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I used to be like this now I boil my chicken in stock as its alot juicier find it much easier to eat. I add a bit of sweetcorn mixxed in with my green veg too for sweetness.

Can also thinly slice sweet potatoe cover in salt and oil and bake to make kinda crisps i like these much more than a soggy baked sweet pot!

Also agree hav a few liquid meals and youl prob start craving real food again after a while.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

How about a digestive enzyme supplement mate, like Ravenous by Anabolic Designs? Theyre very overlooked in this game and supposed to improve gut health as well as speed up and make the food processing more efficient - apparently it does stimulate appetite massively!

(there's loads of other similar products out there btw)


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

a little bit of horseradish in sweet potato mash is amazing. Also try a bit of nutmeg, add cream to increase calories too


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

a bottle of water, i chew, gulp down with water, saves me chewing one mouthful for hours, i am actually now considering liquidising most of my meals as really cant be ****d with all the bloody chewing!!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I have periods like this too when I can't stomach any food. When on dbol I couldn't eat anything!

Blending food or simple oats/protein/milk/EVOO shake helps bump cals up when you can't eat solid food.

As mentioned before, this will soon make you crave solid food!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Sureno said:


> a bottle of water, i chew, gulp down with water, saves me chewing one mouthful for hours, i am actually now considering liquidising most of my meals as really cant be ****d with all the bloody chewing!!!


I had to do this when I broke my jaw.

I enjoyed it! All flavours at once.

Said it before, my favourite meal was pork chops, mash, broccoli, carrots, gravy and apple sauce blended! And I hate pork!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

synthasize said:


> How about a digestive enzyme supplement mate, like Ravenous by Anabolic Designs? Theyre very overlooked in this game and supposed to improve gut health as well as speed up and make the food processing more efficient - apparently it does stimulate appetite massively!
> 
> (there's loads of other similar products out there btw)


Good call, i also use digestive enzymes by a company called Quest, i got them on ebay and they work great, pineapple is packed with them so as a slice or two to meals aswel!



Sureno said:


> a bottle of water, i chew, gulp down with water, saves me chewing one mouthful for hours, i am actually now considering liquidising most of my meals as really cant be ****d with all the bloody chewing!!!


HAHA, i get a huge jaw pump when using dbol from all the fcuking chewing, hate it! I was contemplating liquidising meals but it cant be good for your digestive system not having to break down the foods.......?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Another tip, i have started downing half a litre of water with every solid meal, not sipping, downing and feel it may have stretched my stomach a little allowing for more food without feeling as full, may help?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

see i was always told to never drink water with meals as it dilutes the digestive enzyme and to drink after the meal about 10min and also the more you chew the more nutrients are better absorbed so a liquidised meal would be the most utilised, all "broscience" of course but there may be something in it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pint of milk, 3 scoops of whey 2tbsp olive oil


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

I take it you are having small meals every 3 hours,....if you are not,..and trying to eat large meals at inconsistant times of the day,..then you will fail.simple as that.

Personaly you need to work up to doing this,..it takes a lot of effort ...lol...but its essential.

One way round is i find is 1)have a meal,...wait three hours,..then have a mass gaining drink...not those loaded with sugar...then wait three hours and have a meal ,..and cycle it like this

Personally i have done this and the only mass gainer i use(when im bulking up) is PREDATOR from Team Biohazard...60g quality protein + L Glutamine and 50 g carbs...basically it IS a meal.Cost effective and works....

And ...lol you could try there ICE product,...increases your appitite.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> *I take it you are having small meals every 3 hours,....if you are not,..and trying to eat large meals at inconsistant times of the day,..then you will fail.simple as that.*
> 
> Personaly you need to work up to doing this,..it takes a lot of effort ...lol...but its essential.
> 
> ...


Clearly, after going through your posts, you don't have a proper grasp of human physiology. You obviously love Biohazard products, and are generally giving bad advise in a less than desirable manner.

The comment I've highlighted above is a complete fallacy.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the same problem at the moment. Meals have now become a real chore. Just finished a large baked potato, tin of tuna and a pile of french beans. Had to get up and walk around half way through just to get it down.

subbed as I also want to know the answer :-(


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

subbed


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Clearly, after going through your posts, you don't have a proper grasp of human physiology. You obviously love Biohazard products, and are generally giving bad advise in a less than desirable manner.
> 
> The comment I've highlighted above is a complete fallacy.


I've pointed this out in another thread lol think he works for biohazard


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Judging by your pic you really need to TRY eating every 3 hours.. honest!....that may hurt,..but lets face facts ,...im not your favorite person it seems,...as for the supplements i use,...so?...does it REALLY hurt you sooo much......and heres me thinking of free speech.

I suppose my ignorance on the thoughts of a forum came and kicked me up the ****,( i always thought you could type in what you use,..after all everyone else is doing it)..so you will see from recent posts i no longer mention my preferred supplements,...BUT only when asked will i be allowed to answer??

You stick to your plan of thought mate and i mine,...

IF you recommend not eating by the clock then you really are in a bad place....and so are the people yuo advise.

Oooops there goes me being blunt again. sorry


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Judging by your pic you really need to TRY eating every 3 hours.. honest!....that may hurt,..but lets face facts ,...im not your favorite person it seems,...as for the supplements i use,...so?...does it REALLY hurt you sooo much......and heres me thinking of free speech.
> 
> I suppose my ignorance on the thoughts of a forum came and kicked me up the ****,( i always thought you could type in what you use,..after all everyone else is doing it)..so you will see from recent posts i no longer mention my preferred supplements,...BUT only when asked will i be allowed to answer??
> 
> ...


My problem is you giving out advise that is not correct. I am not out to be an @ss. But when you write about things that are not true, you are giving people who may not know any better, advice that is not true.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

No i dont....look at my newer posts when i reply...never mention them,..so...where is your logic there?.

I have already been told to "curb" my posts about what i prefer,...so i have.

End of


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> My problem is you giving out advise that is not correct. I am not out to be an @ss. But when you write about things that are not true, you are giving people who may not know any better, advice that is not true.


Guess mr yates and mr cutler and mr coleman etc etc are doing it ALL wrong,....jeez just goes to show,...

Not to mention the people i know that ARE growing.

Well well well,....you never stop learning now do you.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> No i dont....look at my newer posts when i reply...never mention them,..so...where is your logic there?.
> 
> I have already been told to "curb" my posts about what i prefer,...so i have.
> 
> End of


I don't care if you mention what supplements you like. But saying (in another thread for any who are reading and wondering where), that BCAA are useless, and that you should take peptides instead, is not true. You seem to think that bulk BCAA are in the D form, but they are not! They are in the L form. Look at our COA. Our Glutamine is in the L form, our BCAA are to. But you don't *need* to eat every 3 hours. That is an old story.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Look Greenspin,...i understand that you have your train of thought,....and i mine.

All i am saying is the truth,....like it lump it i dont care,..i am just again expressing an opinion...one that works time and time again...

What advice would you tell him to gain weight??


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can some of you share your recipes for chicken / rice / sweet potato etc?
> 
> ...





Braveheart 1972 said:


> Look Greenspin,...i understand that you have your train of thought,....and i mine.
> 
> All i am saying is the truth,....like it lump it i dont care,..i am just again expressing an opinion...one that works time and time again...
> 
> What advice would you tell him to gain weight??


If you look at his post he states he wants new meal ideas. As his diet at that time was not to his liking. He does ask if Am cardio would help his appitite, but this is open to interpretation. Could just mean he wants to desire his meals more. And if you look, he has not responded to his own post, and the suggestions already in it.

There are many ways to add in calories. Frequent meal will aid some people in there attempt to eat more. But it is not essential to negate "failure" as you put it. Oils are calorie dense. Liquid meals help some people to consume more. But non of these things are imperative to success! There are many, many ways to increase calorie intake!


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pray tell,..cmon,..i am on the edge of my seat?....i know i may seem thick,.....but please bare with me for a moment...

To gain weight one must INGEST(eat) more calories

Calories coming from Food,..or calorie rich drinks

SO........to put weight on one must ither

a)eat more

B) drink more calorie rich drinks

Now,...this is tedious,...IF you are having only 3 meals a day(large ones)...and you are still not gaining you need more C A L O R I E S

To do this you have to take MORE meals,...or Calorie rich drinks

Now the best train of thought comes full circle,....does it not?

To gain weight/mass you have to eat/drink extra calories....its as simple as that.

How on gods green earth can you increase calories,...without eating/drinking it??...as you said this and i quote" many many ways to increase calorie intake"...well tell me how without eating more regular

and what about blood sugar level?...eating small meals,...every 3 hours stabilizes your blood sugar,..and the release of insulin,...the most anabolic hormone the body has.

Eating just 3 large meals a day wont....ither will adding empty calories(oils??),...it needs to be quality every 3 hours,...

Why take OIls?,..etc that are high in crap calories you will just look like crap(P.S i do know that not all fats are bad....lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Pray tell,..cmon,..i am on the edge of my seat?....i know i may seem thick,.....but please bare with me for a moment...
> 
> To gain weight one must INGEST(eat) more calories
> 
> ...


It's been done to death mate, the blood sugar stabilise thing has been disproved to have any benefit. I can't be ar5ed with the details as it's there for u to find if u can open if mind a lil bit. How is oils empty calories? Who r u to judge gs physique, where's ur avi?


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Again,...we have more people jumping on the band wagon...hip hip horay....give your self a pat on the back.

I am no one to judge,..but i tell it like it is.........

my avi....why you so ken to see me....after all,...i must look like crap if i follow my train of thought on diet and supplementation.... now,,..

Oils empty calories,...well you do me a favour and drink extra 1000 calories of oil a day and you tell me at the end of a month if you like what you see in the mirror..

I am still awaitin info from you all on the *many many waysto increase calorie intake without eating more regular...tap tap tap tap....*


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Again,...we have more people jumping on the band wagon...hip hip horay....give your self a pat on the back.
> 
> I am no one to judge,..but i tell it like it is.........
> 
> ...


1000 calories of oil? That's a straw man argument. How to increase calories without adding extra meals? Easy, eat bigger meals u wally.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

And nobody said ur way wouldn't work, just that it doesn't work the way u think it does.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

End of topic, as I have said - it's been done to death.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Again,...we have more people jumping on the band wagon...hip hip horay....give your self a pat on the back.
> 
> I am no one to judge,..but i tell it like it is.........
> 
> ...


I can't be bothered to reply to someone who is going to misinterpret everything I say.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

All i want is for you to tell me how to increase calories without eating more regular.

As for eating even larger meals,....tut tut tut....so what is one to do if one cant manage bigger meals?

I am sure anyone of a certain level and have made constant gains would love to hear how you can add weight/muscular size WITHOUT eating more regulary,...

Maybe its because you cant eat every three hours that you feel it cant be done,..why o why do you persist in advising people the wrong way,...IF you want to be taken seriously,...then prehaps you need NOT look like an extra out of escape to victory,..if you are what you practice,..and everyone else is happy with that results(and i hope you are) then fine.

And before you start whinging,..i used to be 9st,...,..and the only times i make gains is when i have a STRUCTURED diet ROUTINE,..and of course a good training regieme.

So tell me,...HOW DO YOU INCREASE calories without eating more regulary infact tell me and anyone else reading what has been your gains for the amount of years you have had with the way you eat??

You list the best ways to gain weight/muscle and save everyone else who has made gains for years from Arnolds era and till now,...and the world will owe you big style,.....

Jeez this IS fun...........


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> All i want is for you to tell me how to increase calories without eating more regular.
> 
> As for eating even larger meals,....tut tut tut....so what is one to do if one cant manage bigger meals?
> 
> ...


Hey mate I can see where your coming from, but have a skim through this thread,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/152745-3-4-meals-mass-possible.html

alot of pages but explains alot, read baymans posts especially, will clear it up for you.

End result is there is no right or wrong way, just different methods preferred by the individual.

Again, this thread will be an eye opener for you


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^ last few pages especially.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> All i want is for you to tell me how to increase calories without eating more regular.
> 
> As for eating even larger meals,....tut tut tut....so what is one to do if one cant manage bigger meals?
> 
> ...


If I believed in God, I would have thought he/she sent you to test me (not my knowledge, but my patients). Your boring me with your lack of understanding of what I am saying.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

C.Hill....yes its a good post,...a tad bit more informative than some..........anyway........,.....but i was just saying as it is the tried and tested method,....when i say eat every 3 hours,..it was not massive meals,..but you eat enough to leave you feeling full...NOT stuffed,.....ensuring that macro nutriants,protein quality and carbs etc etc are in good order.

Obviously one could take a meal replacement/protein shake depending on ones goals instead of a meal....but timing is still the same.

I know we all have our train of thought,...and god knows there are so much Gurus on line nowadays that walk the walk but not talk the talk..........

Personally it IS hard work doing it my way(and the time tested way),...as i am not a natural big eater,..you have to "train" yourself2...like i said i went from 9st to 19st at my peak...and i was no dough boy by doing it this way.

Thanks C.Hill for that post,..it was informative and refreashing to hear from someone who has a more "balanced" approach to the forum.

Cheers mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> C.Hill....yes its a good post,...a tad bit more informative than some..........anyway........,.....but i was just saying as it is the tried and tested method,....when i say eat every 3 hours,..it was not massive meals,..but you eat enough to leave you feeling full...NOT stuffed,.....ensuring that macro nutriants,protein quality and carbs etc etc are in good order.
> 
> Obviously one could take a meal replacement/protein shake depending on ones goals instead of a meal....but timing is still the same.
> 
> ...


Mate your preaching to the choir lol I physically couldn't get 5000kcals in 2-3 even 4 meals a day(well I could, but it wouldn't be pretty lol)

I split them up over 6-7 meals including bedtime and post workout shakes.

19st? Monster! Over what time period did you gain that 10 stone and was it healthy weight??


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes it was over a LONG period of time went from 9st to 15and a half clean!...then went on gear,......i had reached my natural point at 15half stone in gooooood shape,...and i believe that the neeps taking gear afer just a year or so of training are losing out big style....but thats different story.

I would say it took all in all,...say 4 years clean,..and 2 on gear....only with 2 cycles per year.

yes i was in good shape,..but a torn pec mucked it up for me,...but sitting here at 16 half clean for 2 years,..and came down in weight my choice,...as i was sitting at 18 half with no gear,..but no point being that big when not competeing infact i dont understand why peeps take gear if they never going to compete...but thats their choice.

PS... my abs on show mr Greenspin...wink wink

But what you said in your prevous post C Hill ....that is the way to do it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

in the red


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Yes it was over a LONG period of time went from 9st to 15and a half clean!...then went on gear,......i had reached my natural point at 15half stone in gooooood shape,...and i believe that the neeps taking gear afer just a year or so of training are losing out big style....but thats different story.
> 
> I would say it took all in all,...say 4 years clean,..and 2 on gear....only with 2 cycles per year.
> 
> ...


Yeah fair do's mate.

Did you compete then?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sh!t I missed the second comin of Jesus Christ aka braveheart


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Sh!t I missed the second comin of Jesus Christ aka braveheart


LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Mate your preaching to the choir lol I physically couldn't get 5000kcals in 2-3 even 4 meals a day(well I could, but it wouldn't be pretty lol)
> 
> I split them up over 6-7 meals including bedtime and post workout shakes.
> 
> 19st? Monster! Over what time period did you gain that 10 stone and was it healthy weight??


Mate, it doesnt matter how many meals u get it over, thats the whole point of the argument, if u feel more comfortable doing it in 5 or 6 rather than 3 or 4 then thats your call, its just were saying there is NO difference, not saying that 5 is wrong and 6 is wrong, just stating that there is no difference so long as you hit your macros.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Sh!t I missed the second comin of Jesus Christ aka braveheart


Scond coming,...heres me thinking my bedroom curatins was closed..lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, it doesnt matter how many meals u get it over, thats the whole point of the argument, if u feel more comfortable doing it in 5 or 6 rather than 3 or 4 then thats your call, its just were saying there is NO difference, not saying that 5 is wrong and 6 is wrong, just stating that there is no difference so long as you hit your macros.


Again, your preaching to the choir buddy, im not saying it does matter lol read previous posts.

Thought this was the basics towards bodybuilding/nutrition??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Braveheart did you compete??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anyone else think BH is dslondon?


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah fair do's mate.
> 
> Did you compete then?


No...thats why i would NEVER advise anyone on here how to go about a contest prep.

Was i going to compete,..yip....but i didnt want to compete and look like a skined rabbit..thats why i was waiting my time...but unfortunatly it never worked out that way.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, it doesnt matter how many meals u get it over, thats the whole point of the argument, if u feel more comfortable doing it in 5 or 6 rather than 3 or 4 then thats your call, its just were saying there is NO difference, not saying that 5 is wrong and 6 is wrong, just stating that there is no difference so long as you hit your macros.


 I beg to differ on that one,......but hey,...thats old news...lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Braveheart 1972:2617152 said:


> Scond coming,...heres me thinking my bedroom curatins was closed..lol


They were... I was in the wardrobe... 30 seconds didn't even give me enough time to get my camera out lol


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> anyone else think BH is dslondon?


Who the heck is that?... but i take it its someone who leaves a bad tatse in your mouth??...lol...have to ask the wife that one.hehehe


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> They were... I was in the wardrobe... 30 seconds didn't even give me enough time to get my camera out lol


It okay,...i have plenty left for a repeat,...next time just dont do the heavy breathing thing,...christ it puts me off.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2617158 said:


> anyone else think BH is dslondon?


Pmsl wouldn't surprise me... The name braveheart could imply he's had previous and he's now bein "brave", if he ain't they'd get on well


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL


My wardrobe is big FATstuff,..but i couldnt squeeze you both in.......hehehe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> I beg to differ on that one,......but hey,...thats old news...lol


well, im willing to listen and be open minded if u have got any RECENT information that states the benefits rather than just say - it works for so and so etc.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> My wardrobe is big FATstuff,..but i couldnt squeeze you both in.......hehehe


if u added 1000cals of oil to lube us up u might :rolleye:


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Pmsl wouldn't surprise me... The name braveheart could imply he's had previous and he's now bein "brave", if he ain't they'd get on well


Braveheart...and you think that....jeez,...when will people spot im fae SCOTLAND hence Braveheart...and heres me thinking your sherlock holmes.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> if u added 1000cals of oil to lube us up u might :rolleye:


Wouldnt need lube with you...hehehe..just tell me when ur finished...so Breda could snap your cum face


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, it doesnt matter how many meals u get it over, thats the whole point of the argument, if u feel more comfortable doing it in 5 or 6 rather than 3 or 4 then thats your call, its just were saying there is NO difference, not saying that 5 is wrong and 6 is wrong, just stating that there is no difference so long as you hit your macros.


This is what I was saying, I.e whether it be 1 or 12 meals a day, it is preference that dictated it - unless you have certain conditions that requires you to do one thing or the other. Which is far more accurate than what you said, I quote:



Braveheart 1972 said:


> I take it you are having small meals every 3 hours,....if you are not,..and trying to eat large meals at inconsistant times of the day,..then you will fail.simple as that.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> This is what I was saying, I.e whether it be 1 or 12 meals a day, it is preference that dictated it - unless you have certain conditions that requires you to do one thing or the other. Which is far more accurate than what you said, I quote:


Yawn.....o well....you want in my wardrobe as well now?...plenty of room for you. heheh


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Braveheart 1972:2617182 said:


> Braveheart...and you think that....jeez,...when will people spot im fae SCOTLAND hence Braveheart...and heres me thinking your sherlock holmes.


Another scotsman on the board... You guys are takin over for fcuk sake but your name makes sense now 

This DS fella was a pr**k mate but you seem like you're up for a laugh.... Even tho you won't be told but mono is mono bro.... That's UK-m for there's more than 1 way to skin a cat


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Braveheart 1972:2617185 said:


> Wouldnt need lube with you...hehehe..just tell me when ur finished...so Breda could snap your cum face


Just imagine an angry Phil Mitchel and you have his cum face


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Just imagine an angry Phil Mitchel and you have his cum face


how would u know, u were facing the other way beeeatch


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> well, im willing to listen and be open minded if u have got any RECENT information that states the benefits rather than just say - it works for so and so etc.


Some how,...i think you will listen,...but not hear.

Anyway FATstuff,..that sure looks like a heavy camera you have in your avi pic...just hunch up your shoulders more,..get the lighting right in the bathroom and press your arm harder against your lats,...no sorry your sides,..o and make sure you are pumped....that will make a better pic

Tell you what Fatstuff,...i make a deal with you,...i will post a pic up in May,..that will give you all the time to show me what you can do,..and me to get back into the routine,...then when we do,..you can appoligise for not hearing what i say....you up for that,..in fact Greenspin can as well if your up for it...lol...put your money where your mouth is at


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Another scotsman on the board... You guys are takin over for fcuk sake but your name makes sense now
> 
> This DS fella was a pr**k mate but you seem like you're up for a laugh.... Even tho you won't be told but mono is mono bro.... That's UK-m for there's more than 1 way to skin a cat


Us Scots taking over the place,...its the freash air,..the kilt,..the rabbit skin shoes chasing haggis aboot a day,..and drawing water from my well,..nothing else to do...hehehe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Some how,...i think you will listen,...but not hear.
> 
> Anyway FATstuff,..that sure looks like a heavy camera you have in your avi pic...just hunch up your shoulders more,..get the lighting right in the bathroom and press your arm harder against your lats,...no sorry your sides,..o and make sure you are pumped....that will make a better pic
> 
> Tell you what Fatstuff,...i make a deal with you,...i will post a pic up in May,..that will give you all the time to show me what you can do,..and me to get back into the routine,...then when we do,..you can appoligise for not hearing what i say....you up for that,..in fact Greenspin can as well if your up for it...lol...put your money where your mouth is at


LOL, just when things were beginning to lighten up, u give it the biggen mr no avi. Im nowhere near where i want to be but still posting a pic up even if i do look a bit 5hit, think it would be best if i get a pic of a bodybuilder and have it as my avi? and dream of having that physique? and be a faceless nomark who chats the usual bull5hit.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now now children.....


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, just when things were beginning to lighten up, u give it the biggen mr no avi. Im nowhere near where i want to be but still posting a pic up even if i do look a bit 5hit, think it would be best if i get a pic of a bodybuilder and have it as my avi? and dream of having that physique? and be a faceless nomark who chats the usual bull5hit.


P U T Y O U R M O N E Y W H E R E YO U R M O U TH I S.

By the way FAT stuffi would take more intrest in what you have said if you looked like you trained..oops there goes me being blunt...but hey your a BIG boy you dish it out and can take it so Breda says..............hehehehe

Whos the bodybuilder in my pic FAT stuff??

As for you looking like ****,..i never said that...but hey if the cap fits wear it,..and i know its a long way for you,...but it dosent have to be......


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2617201 said:


> how would u know, u were facing the other way beeeatch


I took a sneak peak when you closed your eyes to let off your tust


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Now now children.....


I say ol bean,..i totally agree with you...i have chilled pims,..and my favourite cravat on,...with an expensive quilted silk robe i might add.......lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> P U T Y O U R M O N E Y W H E R E YO U R M O U TH I S.
> 
> By the way FAT stuffi would take more intrest in what you have said if you looked like you trained..oops there goes me being blunt...but hey your a BIG boy you dish it out and can take it so Breda says..............hehehehe
> 
> ...


You're actually a pretty nasty piece of work.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff is under attack!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> You're actually a pretty nasty piece of work.


braveheart


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Fatstuff is under attack!!!!!!!!


LOL obvious issues in his real life, feels the need to attack someone because they dont agree with his way of thinking


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Braveheart 1972:2617240 said:


> P U T Y O U R M O N E Y W H E R E YO U R M O U TH I S.
> 
> By the way FAT stuffi would take more intrest in what you have said if you looked like you trained..oops there goes me being blunt...but hey your a BIG boy you dish it out and can take it so Breda says..............hehehehe
> 
> ...


Come on fella there's no need for these type of remarks... Fatty is a top man and level headed, he listens, he learns, he trains and forms his own opinion much like everybody else.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Come on fella there's no need for these type of remarks... Fatty is a top man and level headed, he listens, he learns, he trains and forms his own opinion much like everybody else.


  lol mans would be gettin onebombed irl u get me


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Breda said:


> Come on fella there's no need for these type of remarks... Fatty is a top man and level headed, he listens, he learns, he trains and forms his own opinion much like everybody else.


x2 All round top bloke.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> x2 All round top bloke.


X3

Bit of a cnut, but generally a nice geezer


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> You're actually a pretty nasty piece of work.


No ,..how dare you!!!

No i am being honest...he dishes it out he takes it thats what being in th real world is about.

I did offer an olive branch tho.....

truth is truth how you handle it says a lot about you,..you ither pick yourself up and get on with it or feel sorry for yourself.

IF he has been listeing to your advice,...then thats why he is at the stage he is at.

As for me being Nasty........first time for everything i guess.

I post my opinion then i get slated for not being "UNknowledgeable and a lack or grasp of human biochemistry....by yourself .....anyet at that time you knew nothing about me,..still dont,..yet you are willing to show your hand and call me?..surely that can be deemed as disrepectfull by some,..but for me its a thrown grenade at me,..i just pull the pin out and toss it right back at you.

I understand its hard for you,..honest i do,...but Cmon,...are you his batman to his robin??

You dish it out you take it back.

I have posted an ultimatium for him,..and you,..so are you going to man up and grab it or sulk?

your choice,...but boy o boy it does make for some juicy reading just now,....just wait till may...eh?...then you can say this and that about me,..or you can grovel........lol...sorry..just my humour

Cmon Greenspin,..practice what you preach.

I will if you and fat stuff do?

AND if i have offended anyone on here,..then sorry,..but its a big world out there guys,..you know the one past your keyboard...maybe youve heard of it?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2617289 said:


> lol mans would be gettin onebombed irl u get me


Pardon me... I am not a ruffian and know not of what you speak

Man's will get beh picked off fam..... Rago


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Come on fella there's no need for these type of remarks... Fatty is a top man and level headed, he listens, he learns, he trains and forms his own opinion much like everybody else.


You know what,..your right Breda,...and FATstuff im sorry if i offended you..honest.and Greenspin........nah dosent matter.lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

this happens to me on a farily regular basis, especially if i have let creativity with cooking slip and food has got boring and functional.

ive tried most of the things suggested in this thread, and while they might work for a few meals, or now and then non are a good fix IME, though everyone is different.

two things i have found worked, have a week off diet, only eat when your hungry, and eat whatever you fancy, but dont pig out or binge, if its mental, then that will sort it out. after that make more effort to change food types and sources but maintain macros. a bit of nandos on everything everyday just doesnt cut it!

other thing that works is to run a very strict cutting diet for 4-5 weeks. no cheats, no junk, and plenty of cardio. you will then be able to go back to bulking and have a great appetite.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mate, u wont be here by may with that attitude and 'i look the way i do' because 2 years ago i was 18 and half stone fat, alright? So yes, i still got plenty more to go, so what? At least i have put a pic up of myself and can read a book or two instead of parroting the same old gym myths that u are spouting, put my money where my mouth is? it seems that out of the two of us im the only one who has, hence the fact i have a pic up and u do not. There is a life past this keyboard and instead of trying to be a keyboard warrior and giving it the barry mcguigan , why dont u just try and open ur mind, read a book and stop being such a pr**k and form an opinion with an open mind as opposed to repeating the same old boll0cks.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> braveheart
> 
> View attachment 67865


O come on,..thats not fair,..i got rid of the wood wallpanelling a while back...toshay FATstuff...seems like one has a sense of humour,..now just to work on those arms....hehehe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> mate, u wont be here by may with that attitude and 'i look the way i do' because 2 years ago i was 18 and half stone fat, alright? So yes, i still got plenty more to go, so what? At least i have put a pic up of myself and can read a book or two instead of parroting the same old gym myths that u are spouting, put my money where my mouth is? it seems that out of the two of us im the only one who has, hence the fact i have a pic up and u do not. There is a life past this keyboard and instead of trying to be a keyboard warrior and giving it the barry mcguigan , why dont u just try and open ur mind, read a book and stop being such a pr**k and form an opinion with an open mind as opposed to repeating the same old boll0cks.


aimed at braveheart btw


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> P U T Y O U R M O N E Y W H E R E YO U R M O U TH I S.
> 
> By the way FAT stuffi would take more intrest in what you have said if you looked like you trained..oops there goes me being blunt...but hey your a BIG boy you dish it out and can take it so Breda says..............hehehehe
> 
> ...


Oh come on, just lighten up dude.

No more talkin trash, the real hard men wont say a word.

Stop it now, this is your first and last warning.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> mate, u wont be here by may with that attitude and 'i look the way i do' because 2 years ago i was 18 and half stone fat, alright? So yes, i still got plenty more to go, so what? At least i have put a pic up of myself and can read a book or two instead of parroting the same old gym myths that u are spouting, put my money where my mouth is? it seems that out of the two of us im the only one who has, hence the fact i have a pic up and u do not. There is a life past this keyboard and instead of trying to be a keyboard warrior and giving it the barry mcguigan , why dont u just try and open ur mind, read a book and stop being such a pr**k and form an opinion with an open mind as opposed to repeating the same old boll0cks.


FATSTUFF so much anger,....look...you have came down in weight,..and not may people do,..well done,..but please i am no "keyboard" warrior....as for books....FATstuff,..i have forgotton more than whayt you will ever know regarding training,diet,gear...books,...books books,....i read books(jack n jill..lol) as when i started the net wasnt going about...so i have done my share,..and i have spoken(on person) to National and international bodybuilders/strongmen...and have had the privalage of having one as a great friend.

I do hope you manage to get what you want and deserve,..honest,..because to loose weight like you have is hard...but you have done it..pat on back...but please please please dont take the bluntness of what i say as being bad,....use it as a positive.

You have nothing to proove to me or anyone,..just yourself....and if in your heart you believe you are doing everything right and are happy then good dont let anyone(except me......lol) take it away from you.

JUST remember a lot of people talk the talk,..very few actually walk the walk,..so far you seem to be crawling,....but you could be running if YOU opened your mind.


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Oh come on, just lighten up dude.
> 
> No more talkin trash, the real hard men wont say a word.
> 
> Stop it now, this is your first and last warning.


You know what,...your right.

Lifes too short hackskii...

chPs i aint no hard man...well maybe in bed...lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One way to add calories is to add some olive oil to your meals, 1 tablespoon of olive oil has 120 calories.

Pretty dense for how little the quantity is.

Another thing, try and cut down your gym time, go high intensity, keep the volume low, this will cut down the time in the gym.

If you are over training, cutting the volume will help you gain weight.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Yes it was over a LONG period of time went from 9st to 15and a half clean!...then went on gear,......i had reached my natural point at 15half stone in gooooood shape,...and i believe that the neeps taking gear afer just a year or so of training are losing out big style....but thats different story.
> 
> I would say it took all in all,...say 4 years clean,..and 2 on gear....only with 2 cycles per year.
> 
> ...


Do I know you?



Braveheart 1972 said:


> AND if i have offended anyone on here,..then sorry,..but its a big world out there guys,..you know the one past your keyboard...maybe youve heard of it?


Big world yep, but Scotlands a small place.... where you from?



Braveheart 1972 said:


> i have spoken(on person) to National and international bodybuilders/strongmen...and have had the privalage of having one as a great friend.


Who's that then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's dslondon can tell by the arrogance and storytelling


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> It's dslondon can tell by the arrogance and storytelling


DSLondon could spell better lol....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Just to echo what Hackskii has said the same goes to Fatstuff and Greenspin please do not add to this situation anymore, we are all here to learn and progress some do better than others......on another note I will take up that challenge for pics in May though


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Serious derail on this thread, for some reason seems to have got very personal but not too helpful to the OP with his original question.

For me eating the amount of food I need to maintain muscle mass and fuel activity is the hardest part of weight training. Am a natural ecto with skinny hips and a fairly narrow ribcage, and so physiologically am not blessed with a massive stomach or intestine to fit into that skinny skeleton of mine, and have a pretty small capacity for a single meal.

If I try to force-feed big meals I get heartburn and IBS type symptoms, and generally feel constantly bloated... and so for me, the only workable solution is to go for the multiple smaller feeds at fairly regular intervals.

I would suggest splitting food this way (four, five or six feeds), and organise them around your schedule. Digestive enzymes can help, but a decent probiotic yoghurt is also worth a look at and might well be enough. Takes a few weeks to reach max effectiveness though.

Other suggestions; especially if your diet is high protein (but even if it isn't) do not neglect sources of dietary fibre - plenty of leafy veg and fruit. The inclusion of a decent amount of dietary fibre helps reduce digestive issues a lot for me. Also drink plenty of fluids, but avoid excessive fizzy drinks that use phosphoric acid as an acidity stabiliser, as in high regular doses this can cause issues digestive issues for some people.

In respect of looking for meals to add variety, is worth looking through a few websites that give nutritional data for foods, search the foods you like that also fit the macros you need, and then with pen and paper workout how much you need of each to combine into various meals of different foods with the same macros. I did this for a load of meal suggestions for myself, and it was tedious work for a few evenings gettign the list together, but once done it makes it a breeze.

Might also be worth getting a cook book and looking for ideas of how to cook and flavour foods differently to keep them interesting and make them more palatable. There's no law that says for a bodybuilder or athletes diet to work it has to be unvaried, boring, and bland... plenty of ways to make foods more interesting (just think how many ways you can cook an egg; fried, poached, hard boiled, soft boiled, scrambled, omlette, coddled etc).


----------

